# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: نحوه ساخت یه کنترل از راه دور برای یه ماشین؟؟؟؟

## md3848

من یه ربات مسیر یاب درست کردم 
حالا میخوام از راه دور کنترلش کنم یعنی بشه مثل این ماشین کنترلی ها که تو بازار میفروشنش.


چطور این کار رو باید انجام بدم؟؟؟ کسی در این زمینه آشنایی داره یا کتاب یا مقاله ای سراغ داره خوشحال میشم راهنماییم کنه.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

ریموت کنترل های آماده تو بازار هست. نمونه هاش: 

فرستنده گیرنده بیسیم سریال APC220 + آدابتور USB
http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Communi...ss_APC220.html

ماژول بیسیم 915MHZ - کیت تلمتری آردوپایلوت همراه با آنتنِ Dual TTL - یک جفت
http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Communi...ry_915Mhz.html

ماژول بیسیم 433MHZ - کیت تلمتری آردوپایلوت همراه با آنتنِ Dual TTL - یک جفت
http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Communi...ry_433Mhz.html


از بردهای دیگر هم مانند اینها می توانید استفاده کنید:

http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Communi...Radio_wireless

----------

